# Royal Caribbian canceling cruises until March



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2022)

*Just heard from a friend that a cruise they had planned with Royal Caribbian has been cancelled. All cruises ith Carnival cancelled until March.  Due to Covid.  The cruise was planned as a graduation gift for their son.  They have been given the option to either reschedule for after March or get a 100% refund.  They are talking it over*


----------



## Don M. (Jan 7, 2022)

Until Covid is brought under control, taking a cruise is one of the Last things I would want to do.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Until Covid is brought under control, taking a cruise is one of the Last things I would want to do.


I agree with you


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 7, 2022)

So, last night this documentary on the Spanish Flu popped up in my youtube feed.  It's a bit long, but well-written and produced and the visuals are well presented.

Worth a watch, really and decided parallels to our current situation...


----------



## win231 (Jan 7, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Until Covid is brought under control, taking a cruise is one of the Last things I would want to do.


^^^^^ Doesn't show much confidence in the vaccines.


----------

